
Product-related online book discussions - carlospazceliz
https://www.productbookclub.com/
======
livealife
I really liked the book "Swipe to Unlock" by Agashe. It's delves deep into
technology strategy of various companies. I suggest adding this book too in
the voting list.

[https://www.amazon.com/Swipe-Unlock-Technology-Business-
Stra...](https://www.amazon.com/Swipe-Unlock-Technology-Business-Strategy-
ebook/dp/B0756MTX6K)

~~~
carlospazceliz
Nice one, I haven't heard about this one before. I will add it!

------
carlospazceliz
Discuss product-related books once a month with new colleagues

